# Looking for help



## Hoyt Hunter 22 (Mar 31, 2009)

I finally hafta ask for some help. I have been in competitive archery for 4 or 5 years now but i just started really shooting indoor seriously last year. I mostly shoot 5 spot 300 rounds in league and on Friday nights. I'm really trying to get that 300 and thought it would come this year but not so far. Sad news is last night i shot my fifth 299 in a row. I average around 45 X's and after i drop my one point and the pressure is off i can usually shoot 25 and 5. It doesn't seem to be target pannic but i just get phyced out and it's all in my head. Any suggestions to help calm down on the line under pressure would be great. Thanks for any help.


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Shot sequence. Write it down. Memorize it. Talk yourself through every shot. It works. Aim, aim, aim, aim....let it happen.

Remember the difference between the last shot and this one. 

Absolutlely nothing.


----------



## TobyR. (Jul 31, 2005)

I suffer from the same syndrome with my X count... You are suffering from the *"monkey on your back"* syndrome. If you are able to consistently shoot 299's with mid 40's for an X count, there is NO reason that you can't shoot a 300. (I know you have told yourself this same thing before..) 
There are 2 things that i would bet are happening.. they are:

1. You are "keeping score" in your head when you should be shooting. Something like... "Man I am smokin'.... that's 34 in a row in the dot (or X) only 26 more and I've got it!!".... In my case that's usually where the streak ends.
Shoot one arrow at a time.... 60 times. The arrows that are already gone have already been scored. The one in your bow is still an "X".

2 You get nervous. This is usually my downfall and has only become a problem since I "matured." When I was a teenager I used to stand on the line a laugh (to myself) at the "old guys" up there shaking like a leaf... now I am on of the "old guys". I have recently tried to quit using the word "nervous" and instead use "excited". Any sport would be boring if you never got excited... archers that only hunt spend hundreds or thousands of dollars to get one "exciting shot"..... When shooting indoors you get a chance to shoot 60 "exciting shots"!! Make yourself look forward to the times when your heart is pounding and your knees are knocking, that's why you came to shoot!!! Enjoy it!

My .02


----------



## heaterht240 (Sep 16, 2006)

Excellent post Toby. My advice is to concentrate on each individual arrow. If you don't have a shot routine or checklist that you go through during each shot then you need to devolop one. For me, I conciously go through my shot routine of visulize arrow in center of x, set grip, draw smooth on target, set anchor, center peep, AIM, AIM, AIM until the shot breaks, follow through. The release or execution is done subconsiously(many hours of practice to ingrain it into my brain and muscle memory. I am now consistently in the 55-58x range. Couple weeks ago I was two shots away from a 59 which would have been my personal best but I let my mind wonder and think about the score instead of my routine and blew it. Use the shot routine, put in the hours of practice and concentrate on each and every arrow and TRY not to think about score.


TobyR. said:


> I suffer from the same syndrome with my X count... You are suffering from the *"monkey on your back"* syndrome. If you are able to consistently shoot 299's with mid 40's for an X count, there is NO reason that you can't shoot a 300. (I know you have told yourself this same thing before..)
> There are 2 things that i would bet are happening.. they are:
> 
> 1. You are "keeping score" in your head when you should be shooting. Something like... "Man I am smokin'.... that's 34 in a row in the dot (or X) only 26 more and I've got it!!".... In my case that's usually where the streak ends.
> ...


----------



## Hoyt Hunter 22 (Mar 31, 2009)

Really really good stuff guys. Great info and seem to be helping. Thanks for all the tips.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

*i agree with 240*

dont keep counting # in you head... focus on X and x only. nothing else in the mind. and you gotta have fun.... dont beat yourself up. that happens a lot. if ANYTHING crosses your mind but the x let down. start over. :shade:


----------



## heaterht240 (Sep 16, 2006)

mike 66 said:


> dont keep counting # in you head... focus on X and x only. nothing else in the mind. and you gotta have fun.... dont beat yourself up. that happens a lot. if* ANYTHING crosses your mind but the x let down. start over. :shade:*



That's the biggest thing I need to work on. My problem is I don't realize my mind isn't in the shot until it tooooo late.


----------

